# Long-awaited new toy!



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

OK, not exactly new, but well cared for by its previous owner. Also not exactly a toy as she will more than earn her keep here at the Haphazard Homestead.

Meet the newest member of the family, *Little John* -



















Soooo excited ... :stars:


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

I want some of those big rocks in the background... Will you use your new toy to bring me some please..


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow that thing is awesome!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

dlnicholson126 said:


> I want some of those big rocks in the background... Will you use your new toy to bring me some please..


No prob, I'll be right over. :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH We want a little John.

My hubby is putting in a silent bid for one at his school that he teaches/ dean of students at.

We need one so bad.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sweet! :stars:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That is great! Our tractor was brand new in 1976! It still works well, but is not 4 wheel drive and gets stuck on wet pavement! Congrats on your new toy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

dlnicholson126 said:


> I want some of those big rocks in the background... Will you use your new toy to bring me some please..


I'm a lot closer and I have lots and lots of rocks you can have. No Little John here to pick them up and bring them to you, but if you ever want some rocks, come on by.:goattruck:


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

WOW, your toy is bigger than mine!


----------

